# Cure to inceldom and losing your virginity: Make a Fetlife account



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

hey everyone, I'm back again with a Fetlife thread 

Some of you don't know about this website but it's like Facebook for kinky people and it's fully geared towards hooking up 

the men are hideous on there and the women have WILDLY low standards due to severe mental illness and most of them likely being sexually abused as children 

the average man you will be competing with will look like this 







the average girl on fetlife will look like this






you may have to do some fucked up kinky things to keep up with the meta, but it will be very worth it 

any questions? I've been on there for 10 years and consider myself an expert in this area


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

guys I am NOT joking about this

I've slayed over 15 girls on this website and I don't even have bones


----------



## GamerCel (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> guys I am NOT joking about this
> 
> I've slayed over 15 girls on this website and I don't even have bones


which country


----------



## John124 (Aug 31, 2022)

Last time I looked at it, it's full of girls pimping their OF

You have any proof?


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Aug 31, 2022)

@Octillionaire @Matthias8272 mommy gf time?


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

GamerCel said:


> which country


America.


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> @Octillionaire @Matthias8272 mommy gf time?


oh god I love a good mommy GF honestly 

there are so many to choose from 

the best part is their standards are so fucking low 

they don't even REQUIRE bones they just require you to be willing to do the most depraved sexual shit 

and that is our SPECIALTY as incels


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 31, 2022)

Onlyfans, 40 year olds, and crossdressers is what I saw


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 31, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> @Octillionaire @Matthias8272 mommy gf time?


i would


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

okay I'm going to start posting girls I've gotten with on there (DON'T laugh, some of them are not that good looking but still) 

chick #1: highly dominant. fucked me with a strap on. we had sex a few times. she had a transgender brother who would show up at like 3AM and start blasting "bad bunny" in the apartment. overall good experience. made me call her mommy and eat her ass. fetlife wins again.


----------



## them streets b cold (Aug 31, 2022)

nigga how loose is ur asshole right now?


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> okay I'm going to start posting girls I've gotten with on there (DON'T laugh, some of them are not that good looking but still)
> 
> chick #1: highly dominant. fucked me with a strap on. we had sex a few times. she had a transgender brother who would show up at like 3AM and start blasting "bad bunny" in the apartment. overall good experience. made me call her mommy and eat her ass. fetlife wins again.
> 
> View attachment 1846830


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

chick #2: 4'11''. tiny Goddess. good body. she was into a ton of weird shit. she told me I had to help pay for her dentist bills though and wear a condom so I had to block her


----------



## totalretard (Aug 31, 2022)

In my area there are only people over 40 and 80% males lmao. 
However there is one 22 girl. What do?


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

totalretard said:


> In my area there are only people over 40 and 80% males lmao.
> However there is one 22 girl. What do?


THIS is your chance. Hit her up for SURE. 

Is she a domme, sub or switch?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> okay I'm going to start posting girls I've gotten with on there (DON'T laugh, some of them are not that good looking but still)
> 
> chick #1: highly dominant. fucked me with a strap on. we had sex a few times. she had a transgender brother who would show up at like 3AM and start blasting "bad bunny" in the apartment. overall good experience. made me call her mommy and eat her ass. fetlife wins again.
> 
> View attachment 1846830


She looks tall so hot body and legs but ugly disgusting face. Would fuck with a bag over head


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

girl #3: she was a little on the bigger side but this woman was a sexual ANIMAL. I came 7 times. we went to sushi and she was loudly talking about fucking me in the ass and all the other people heard (it was a very intimate sushi setting). it was life changing. 

she introduced me to something called a "prostate massager"... has anyone even heard about this? it vibrates. and it gives you SUPER orgasms. she told me I couldn't buy my own because it would "ruin my sensitivity"


----------



## NFA PB (Aug 31, 2022)

Percentage of girls who raped ur ass?


----------



## totalretard (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> THIS is your chance. Hit her up for SURE.
> 
> Is she a domme, sub or switch?


Switch, shouldn't I upload pics of me on my profile first? But even of my face?


----------



## height (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> hey everyone, I'm back again with a Fetlife thread


Mirin high IQ. Gonna register now before chads come in and ruin it.


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

totalretard said:


> Switch, shouldn't I upload pics of me on my profile first? But even of my face?


Yes dude absolutely no one will recognize you. and if they do - THEY WILL BE ON FET TOO. you legit cannot be exposed. 

upload face and body pictures. make yourself a switch too (or whatever conforms most to her profile) 

and hit her up 

give us a play by play


----------



## height (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> Yes dude absolutely no one will recognize you. and if they do - THEY WILL BE ON FET TOO. you legit cannot be exposed.
> 
> upload face and body pictures. make yourself a switch too (or whatever conforms most to her profile)
> 
> ...


what roles should i select?


----------



## totalretard (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> Yes dude absolutely no one will recognize you. and if they do - THEY WILL BE ON FET TOO. you legit cannot be exposed.
> 
> upload face and body pictures. make yourself a switch too (or whatever conforms most to her profile)
> 
> ...


Bruh I hope I'm not being gaslighted into something very stupid, imagine if she's a thrist fishing account and she's actually a 41yo Indian immigrant lmfao


----------



## luljankybo (Aug 31, 2022)

Just by the girls you've posted i can tell its a degenerate site


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

chick #4: this girl made me eat her ass CONSTANTLY. legit for like hours. she would pull out one of those magic wands and play with her pussy while I did it. we fucked a few times and she would tell me I was worthless when we fucked.


----------



## roflcoper (Aug 31, 2022)

Stop shilling your shitty website glowie


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

"Cuck, furry, sissy, kitten (discord mods wet dream),drag queen, kaijira?? (Like from pacific rim the giant monsters?)"

This site looks like it's full of gays and trannies and barely any women


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

NFA PB said:


> Percentage of girls who raped ur ass?


oh almost all of them honestly.


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

height said:


> what roles should i select?


you are more of a Dom from what I know about you 

you have WAY more dominant tendencies 

@Octillionaire ... you know you're a little subby so act accordingly and be a good boy


----------



## height (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> View attachment 1846853
> 
> 
> chick #4: this girl made me eat her ass CONSTANTLY. legit for like hours. she would pull out one of those magic wands. we fucked a few times and she would tell me I was worthless when we fucked.


damn mirin she looks like my latin teacher or ghislaine maxwell


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> View attachment 1846853
> 
> 
> chick #4: this girl made me eat her ass CONSTANTLY. legit for like hours. she would pull out one of those magic wands. we fucked a few times and she would tell me I was worthless when we fucked.





AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> View attachment 1846839
> 
> 
> girl #3: she was a little on the bigger side but this woman was a sexual ANIMAL. I came 7 times. we went to sushi and she was loudly talking about fucking me in the ass and all the other people heard (it was a very intimate sushi setting). it was life changing.
> ...


@CupOfCoffee ya akhi 😹🤙


----------



## totalretard (Aug 31, 2022)

Now this is a real question. Are fakes common there or are most profiles legit?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> View attachment 1846853
> 
> 
> chick #4: this girl made me eat her ass CONSTANTLY. legit for like hours. she would pull out one of those magic wands and play with her pussy while I did it. we fucked a few times and she would tell me I was worthless when we fucked.


Only good looking girl you posted


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

height said:


> damn mirin she looks like my latin teacher or ghislaine maxwell


yea can you actually help me find her? this girl disappeared off the face of the EARTH. 

I've been trying to track her down and reconnect but I can't

maybe she could be both of our girlfriends

she was super mean though honestly, you'd end up crying

she got in my car with 50 Fedex little packages and made me go to 3 different mailboxes to drop them. I said "what are you dropping off?" she said "panties for guys buying them online."

then she looked at me and said "you need a nose job"

brutal


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 31, 2022)

What the fuck is this thread


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

totalretard said:


> Now this is a real question. Are fakes common there or are most profiles legit?


there are some fakes for sure but 99% of girls are legit and down to fuck ugly to average men


----------



## height (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> you are more of a Dom from what I know about you
> 
> you have WAY more dominant tendencies
> 
> @Octillionaire ... you know you're a little subby so act accordingly and be a good boy


Thanks buddyboyo. There is predator role


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> yea can you actually help me find her? this girl disappeared off the face of the EARTH.
> 
> I've been trying to track her down and reconnect but I can't
> 
> ...


Brutal. You should have saved those peoples home address and sold them to a retired drone pilot so he can nuke them before he dies. Also as mean as this? 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## totalretard (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> there are some fakes for sure but 99% of girls are legit and down to fuck ugly to average men


Zamn, I'll give it a try, maybe I can find more young and non-fat girls in my area


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 31, 2022)

lol


----------



## GetShrekt (Aug 31, 2022)

Need a JB version, JBlife


----------



## height (Aug 31, 2022)

LilChico said:


> Need a JB version, JBlife


Search for vulerable single moms. ideally drug addicts


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Brutal. You should have saved those peoples home address and sold them to a retired drone pilot so he can nuke them before he dies. Also as mean as this?
> 
> View attachment 1846861


yea that was EXACTLY how she was 

if my cock started getting soft even a little bit while she rode me in my moms Lexus she'd spit in my face and smack me


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

LilChico said:


> Need a JB version, JBlife


it's called Yubo


----------



## height (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

totalretard said:


> Bruh I hope I'm not being gaslighted into something very stupid, imagine if she's a thrist fishing account and she's actually a 41yo Indian immigrant lmfao


That's why I wear a mask made of my shirt every time I fap with girls on discord (could be a tranny or fake somehow idk). Once I had an Indian scammer dox me because didn't pay 1000$ after he had vids of me playing helicopter with my dick + face in it. So I deleted all my social media and now I just meet ppl irl and use this as only online social platform.


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

girl #5: this girl was a switch and demanded I dominate her. but she eventually did put makeup on me and made me dress up. it was brutal honestly. I may never psychologically recover. she was a Goddess for sure though


----------



## totalretard (Aug 31, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> That's why I wear a mask made of my shirt every time I fap with girls on discord (could be a tranny or fake somehow idk). Once I had an Indian scammer dox me because didn't pay 1000$ after he had vids of me playing helicopter with my dick + face in it. So I deleted all my social media and now I just meet ppl irl and use this as only online social platform.


No fake? 
Bruuuuh


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> yea that was EXACTLY how she was
> 
> if my cock started getting soft even a little bit while she rode me in my moms Lexus she'd spit in my face and smack me


How can you get soft while having sex?? Unless it's round 2-3? Also did that work to get you hard again?


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

this woman was 41 and she would FORCE me to use Life360 so she always knew where I was at. it was BRUTAL because I was partying a lot at the time and always had to check in with my mommy. she made daily schedules for me, picked my outfits, regulated my workout scheddules

it was rEALLY hard work, like navy seal hell week... but I became a way better person because of it 

she just got married


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> How can you get soft while having sex?? Unless it's round 2-3? Also did that work to get you hard again?


I have erectile dysfunction but me and my dad got Cialis prescriptions together (he pays for them)


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> View attachment 1846871
> 
> 
> this woman was 41 and she would FORCE me to use Life360 so she always knew where I was at. it was BRUTAL because I was partying a lot at the time and always had to check in with my mommy. she made daily schedules for me, picked my outfits, regulated my workout scheddules
> ...


Wtf???? Her husband is the new cuck 😹😹🤙🤙. Why are you into that stuff?


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

this girl LEGIT put me in a cage for two days straight and made me watch her go about her daily life. goddamn it was brutal because I'm tall as fuck. then she would occasionally abuse me while I was in the cage. eventually I had to tell her I had to go back to work and she let me out... but wow... most of you have no idea what it's like being a prisoner 

I feel like I escaped camp 14 in the mountains of North Korea after that... but I can't stress how much it made me a better person


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 31, 2022)

Are there a lot of femdoms on there or are the women mostly sub


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> View attachment 1846839
> 
> 
> girl #3: she was a little on the bigger side but this woman was a sexual ANIMAL. I came 7 times. we went to sushi and she was loudly talking about fucking me in the ass and all the other people heard (it was a very intimate sushi setting). it was life changing.
> ...


Gay?


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Wtf???? Her husband is the new cuck 😹😹🤙🤙. Why are you into that stuff?


When I was in 2nd grade my sister was a hardcore ballet dancer and she had this 7th grade friends who would talk to me on AIM and be really bossy and demanding with me (looking back at this... wtf... I think I was abused(

then I lost my virginity at age 18 to a 26 year old Russian stripper named Masha who was INSANELY dominant

so my brain just became mush after that - I became a DEGENERATE femdom addict of the highest caliber. sometimes even having THREE simultaneous domme's at once. can you imagine the stress I've been under in my life, my hairs are even graying a bit


----------



## height (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> hey everyone, I'm back again with a Fetlife thread
> 
> Some of you don't know about this website but it's like Facebook for kinky people and it's fully geared towards hooking up
> 
> ...


What a bunch of mental retardation. I don't like your idea at all.


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

Jamesothy said:


> What a bunch of mental retardation. I don't like your idea at all.


aren't you that guy who was always "beating people up" on here and bragging about it 

men like you that are way too into being "Manly" or whatever the fuck... I've got no time for that

the facts are this kid: I've gotten 30 slays off fetlife. I can lead a dumb horse like you to water but I can't make you drink


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

Btw what tags did you choose?


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Are there a lot of femdoms on there or are the women mostly sub


the women are mostly submissive honestly. 

I had this little Chinese 19 year old girl who wanted to be my sub. I waited until my mom left for work and told her to be outside my house at 8:45AM the MOMENT my mom life (jfl) 

I tried to get into a "Dom" mode and was lifting weights in my basement

when she got there I made her suck me off for like an hour and eat my ass for 25 minutes while I called her a bitch 

then I spankedd her and got way too into it and stuck my finger up her ass but I felt like a TINY nugget of shit and I got so turned off I just made her leave immediately. for some reason I was just furious 

that was one of my only experiences with submissive women on there


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Btw what tags did you choose?


I am a purist 

I just chose straight up "submissive"


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> When I was in 2nd grade my sister was a hardcore ballet dancer and she had this 7th grade friends who would talk to me on AIM and be really bossy and demanding with me (looking back at this... wtf... I think I was abused(
> 
> then I lost my virginity at age 18 to a 26 year old Russian stripper named Masha who was INSANELY dominant
> 
> so my brain just became mush after that - I became a DEGENERATE femdom addict of the highest caliber. sometimes even having THREE simultaneous domme's at once. can you imagine the stress I've been under in my life, my hairs are even graying a bit


Brutal. It's always the mashas that live with their grannies.


----------



## defezman (Aug 31, 2022)

Just get pegged and abused to lose your virginity theory.


----------



## John124 (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> the women are mostly submissive honestly.
> 
> I had this little Chinese 19 year old girl who wanted to be my sub. I waited until my mom left for work and told her to be outside my house at 8:45AM the MOMENT my mom life (jfl)
> 
> ...


So you can slay on there by just promising to be rough af with them?

What's your looks level?


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> View attachment 1846869
> 
> 
> girl #5: this girl was a switch and demanded I dominate her. but she eventually did put makeup on me and made me dress up. it was brutal honestly. I may never psychologically recover. she was a Goddess for sure though


First somewhat hot girl in this thread

Nevermind just saw the red hair girl


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

this girl - her name was fanny - she would make me eat her ass AGGRESSIVELY while in the backseat of my moms lexus

at one point I was eating her ass at 2AM and this nerdy dude came walking by with his dog - and he just looked HORRIFIED when he made eye contact and I was face deep in her asian ass 

it was one of the most weird yet also aesthetic moments of my life, I legit felt like such a low inhib slayer


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

John124 said:


> So you can slay on there by just promising to be rough af with them?
> 
> What's your looks level?


I'm 6'7'' skinny white guy with an ugly face and big nose


----------



## totalretard (Aug 31, 2022)

Now the last question:
How do you make sure the bitch is not a tranny or a fake account? 
Do you immediately propose to meet?


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

this girl was constantly spitting in my mouth and pissing in my face. she was a wild succubus demon. she would always text me using the black people emoji's too... it kind of made me laugh. I think she thought she was like... woke for doing that 

she eventually tried to get me to help pay her rent and I had to ghost 

she was a stripper and would FORCE this Indian bodega worker to show up once a week and spend all his pathetic wages there. she would laugh about it and be like "that's just where I get my toilet paper and I took over his life."


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

totalretard said:


> Now the last question:
> How do you make sure the bitch is not a tranny or a fake account?
> Do you immediately propose to meet?


Snapchat verify. Safety first. The fetlife community is built off two foundations of SSC (Safe sane and consensual) and RACK (not sure what this means but I always tell girls that is one of the BDSM tenets I live by)


----------



## khvirgin (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> View attachment 1846892
> 
> 
> this girl - her name was fanny - she would make me eat her ass AGGRESSIVELY while in the backseat of my moms lexus
> ...


how do you eat ass AGGRESSIVELY?


----------



## height (Aug 31, 2022)

@AchooWhalesAreBlue 

does it matter what your nickname is?


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

one of the hottest girls I got with on there

she was OBSESSED with making me act like a dog 

she had this crazy ex boyfriend who would call her a thousand times a day 

she was really deviant, she was always talking about throwing acid in the faces of girls who disrespected her 

then she went nuts one day and yelled out "I REALIZED I AM SUBMISSIVE!! YOU ARE SICK! I CAN NEVER BE WITH YOU AGAIN." 

brutal life


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> how do you eat ass AGGRESSIVELY?


I mean dude my tongue was deeply inserted into her anus. this is NOT just an around the rim operation. I was actually penetrating deep into the e-coli zone


----------



## khvirgin (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> View attachment 1846876
> 
> 
> this girl LEGIT put me in a cage for two days straight and made me watch her go about her daily life. goddamn it was brutal because I'm tall as fuck. then she would occasionally abuse me while I was in the cage. eventually I had to tell her I had to go back to work and she let me out... but wow... most of you have no idea what it's like being a prisoner
> ...


Ok this was too much, I don't believe this


----------



## khvirgin (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> I mean dude my tongue was deeply inserted into her anus. this is NOT just an around the rim operation. I was actually penetrating deep into the e-coli zone


I thought this was normal? I do it all the time
Wish my tongue was longer


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

height said:


> @AchooWhalesAreBlue
> 
> does it matter what your nickname is?


honestly you want something that is dominant to match your image 

FangedPhoenix or something 

even something subtle like "Crisick" could work 

you want to embody the most MASCULINE and DOMINANT energy 

because dude... these girls will be your slaves. and that is a very, very big responsibility. you have to make sure they are fully taken care of and know they are safe with you. it all starts with the username


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> I'm 6'7'' skinny white guy with an ugly face and big nose


6'7 😹🤙. Over for 6'2-6'3 manlets. Your height is why you slay.


----------



## height (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> honestly you want something that is dominant to match your image
> 
> FangedPhoenix or something
> 
> ...


I took crisicks name away hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> View attachment 1846898
> 
> 
> this girl was constantly spitting in my mouth and pissing in my face. she was a wild succubus demon. she would always text me using the black people emoji's too... it kind of made me laugh. I think she thought she was like... woke for doing that
> ...


Wtf. How are men this retarded why would he give her anything? For sex? Even then It's stupid. Over for curries


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> View attachment 1846876
> 
> 
> this girl LEGIT put me in a cage for two days straight and made me watch her go about her daily life. goddamn it was brutal because I'm tall as fuck. then she would occasionally abuse me while I was in the cage. eventually I had to tell her I had to go back to work and she let me out... but wow... most of you have no idea what it's like being a prisoner
> ...


An actual cage? Can't you just break it? It's made for dogs or what. Nigga wtf is this weird shit I would behead anyone who put me in a cage 😹😹🤙


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

height said:


> I took crisicks name away hahahahahahahahahaha


This is my impersonation of a Crisick thread 

"Girls are so extremely hypocritical sometimes. They always complain like the little girls they are about tummy aches and creepy guys sending dick pictures. Then you can imagine my surprise when this morning I opened 50 snapchats of full on, up close female asshole shots. It was disgusting. Then I had to stop work and choose the asshole I like best based on texture and consistency and order her to my house... just to prove a point. 

The point of life is to love yourself, work hard, believe in yourself, and make money. Build a network on LinkedIn. Fall in love. Invest in property. And be a good person. I'm going to go watch jojojutsu kaizen and get my cock sucked, but please continue to self improve yourselves. I care about this community and building incels up."


----------



## GamerCel (Aug 31, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Wtf. How are men this retarded why would he give her anything? For sex? Even the. It's stupid. Over for curries





Baldingman1998 said:


> An actual cage? Can't you just break it? It's made for dogs or what. Nigga wtf is this weird shit I would behead anyone who out me in a cage 😹😹🤙


he is larping, none of this shit is real


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

GamerCel said:


> he is larping, none of this shit is real


Yh tbh


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> An actual cage? Can't you just break it? It's made for dogs or what. Nigga wtf is this weird shit I would behead anyone who out me in a cage 😹😹🤙








this was the cage (this isn't me, some other guy she put in it) 

honestly it wasn't bad, you kind of get used to it 

it was hot to see the day to day life of a good looking girl and how she goes about her daily tasks in her room honestly. gave me a lot of insight into female psychology and how much time it takes them to prep and get ready. she pretended like I wasn't there at all, sometimes even just farting loudly. it was wild to experience. I felt like Jane Goodall observing a gorgeous wild silverback gorilla


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> View attachment 1846930
> 
> 
> this was the cage (this isn't me, some other guy she put in it)
> ...


That looks uncomfortable as fuck and it looks super fragile. A couple good kicks on the door should bust it open


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> That looks uncomfortable as fuck and it looks super fragile. A couple good kicks on the door should bust it open


yea but I didn't want to break out, I'd be viciously punished

it was hot because she worked as nurse and halfway through the second day she left for a 12 hour shift - made me piss myself in the cage dude. it was fucked up


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> aren't you that guy who was always "beating people up" on here and bragging about it
> 
> men like you that are way too into being "Manly" or whatever the fuck... I've got no time for that
> 
> the facts are this kid: I've gotten 30 slays off fetlife. I can lead a dumb horse like you to water but I can't make you drink


I think you got the wrong guy. And I'm not into being manly, I'm just mean.

Anyways, it's only the dumb horses that will drink. They don't know that the water you're leading them to is dirty and stale.


----------



## Vain786 (Aug 31, 2022)

JFL at the subhumans desperate enough to beleive this 

i hope yo uget fucked in the ass till it bleeds fgts


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

Vain786 said:


> JFL at the subhumans desperate enough to beleive this
> 
> i hope yo uget fucked in the ass till it bleeds fgts


the whole point is being fucked in the ass is way better than sitting at home playing escape from takov (yes vain I'm talking about you, I see your sneak dissing little ass on discord always playing escape from tarkov) 

at least then you are CLOSE to a female vagina

most of the time they'll let you fuck and eat their pussy and asses 

if you're not into that I mean... I can't help you homie 

ass play feels incredible too if done right, it can be very intimate 

you are missing out - but enjoy "escape from tarkov"


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

Jamesothy said:


> I think you got the wrong guy. And I'm not into being manly, I'm just mean.
> 
> Anyways, it's only the dumb horses that will drink. They don't know that the water you're leading them to is dirty and stale.


I'm trying to actually help incels get their first lay 

maybe this doesn't apply to you but it's an incredible option for many men out there

I'm pretty sure you posted a thread about beating the shit out of someone outside a grocery store


----------



## NFA PB (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> oh almost all of them honestly.


Does it get easier?


----------



## PapaGremlin (Aug 31, 2022)

What an interesting greycel account
Keep posting adventures in explicit detail


----------



## vaninskybird (Aug 31, 2022)

Nigger made me make an account there
Tell me how i get my dick wet NOW


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> I'm trying to actually help incels get their first lay
> 
> maybe this doesn't apply to you but it's an incredible option for many men out there
> 
> I'm pretty sure you posted a thread about beating the shit out of someone outside a grocery store


Yeah, I did. But that was just one thread I made. It's not what I'm all about. It was just a storytime session concerning one day in the life of Jamesothy.

You're a pretty interesting character. You said you were a girl, and some of your posts would lend credence to that claim. Talking about how every dude on this site would pay to drink your piss. How you like submissive South Asian guys and would give them pity sex. But then you make threads like this. What are you playing at?


----------



## AbstractArt (Aug 31, 2022)

I think this pretty much sums up the site. A thread for a guy to brag and arouse himself by talking about getting fucked in the ass by a strap on. A creative way to get around gay posting. The site is just full of white low iq aspie closet gays.


----------



## gymmaxedhorse (Aug 31, 2022)

Nigga this is literally you being a submissive bitch to women just to get sex . Getting fucked by strapon, eating ass, dominated . Just get regular puss nigga


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

Bro this website is actually useless. I have to scroll through 10 male dicks to get one 50 year old roastie


----------



## House Lannister (Aug 31, 2022)

This nigga is an absolute MENACE


----------



## House Lannister (Aug 31, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> That's why I wear a mask made of my shirt every time I fap with girls on discord (could be a tranny or fake somehow idk). Once I had an Indian scammer dox me because didn't pay 1000$ after he had vids of me playing helicopter with my dick + face in it. So I deleted all my social media and now I just meet ppl irl and use this as only online social platform.









Nigga what 💀 Did he send that shit to anyone u know irl


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

vaninskybird said:


> View attachment 1846965
> 
> Nigger made me make an account there
> Tell me how i get my dick wet NOW


Step 1: Upload pictures

Step 2: Join local groups

Step 3: Write an introspective and THOUGHTFUL profile about vanilla and kink interests

Step 4: Find other guys in your area who are into what you are into and VIEW their friends list. They will have tons of local chicks pre-selected so you don’t have to search - friend them all, message them all


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

gymmaxedhorse said:


> Nigga this is literally you being a submissive bitch to women just to get sex . Getting fucked by strapon, eating ass, dominated . Just get regular puss nigga


----------



## Thomas DOM (Aug 31, 2022)

There was someone in the news who got murdered from that site

Also fetlife is not very common in Europe anyway. I think it's mostly a American thing


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 31, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> There was someone in the news who got murdered from that site
> 
> Also fetlife is not very common in Europe anyway. I think it's mostly a American thing


Exactly it's mostly for americans. Only 50 year old women use it here.


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

Jamesothy said:


> Yeah, I did. But that was just one thread I made. It's not what I'm all about. It was just a storytime session concerning one day in the life of Jamesothy.
> 
> You're a pretty interesting character. You said you were a girl, and some of your posts would lend credence to that claim. Talking about how every dude on this site would pay to drink your piss. How you like submissive South Asian guys and would give them pity sex. But then you make threads like this. What are you playing at?


It’s called being a Forum Megastar.


----------



## zerotohero (Aug 31, 2022)

I prefer to use Yubo. It's full of JBs.


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

zerotohero said:


> I prefer to use Yubo. It's full of JBs.


I ran over 60 Maherfishes on Yubo before they shadowbanned me 

I got SO much good research out of that


----------



## GetShrekt (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> View attachment 1846911
> 
> 
> one of the hottest girls I got with on there
> ...


Nigga stop the larp jfl


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

LilChico said:


> Nigga stop the larp jfl


The only cap i wear is on my head boy i’m from chiraq


----------



## MoggerGaston (Aug 31, 2022)

I've made accounts on this website, used my frauded tinder photos + some shirtless ones, and had absolutely 0 success.

How do you even get women on there? I went to the local/national pages and it was like 90% men posting there just made me cage.


----------



## vaninskybird (Aug 31, 2022)

zerotohero said:


> I prefer to use Yubo. It's full of JBs.


do you set your age under 18? or use the adult version?


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Aug 31, 2022)

Leave that site alone. I wouldn't fuck with it. Trust me.


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Aug 31, 2022)

Mirin paid promotion 

#ad


----------



## zerotohero (Aug 31, 2022)

vaninskybird said:


> do you set your age under 18? or use the adult version?


I use the adult version now, but a few years ago, when I was still underage, there were a lots of girls between 14 and 17 on the app.


----------



## vaninskybird (Aug 31, 2022)

zerotohero said:


> I use the adult version now, but a few years ago, when I was still underage, there were a lots of girls between 14 and 17 on the app.


i never used the adult version, what's it like? do you still find jbs there? are girls more down to meet?


----------



## zerotohero (Aug 31, 2022)

vaninskybird said:


> i never used the adult version, what's it like? do you still find jbs there? are girls more down to meet?


There are a few JBs that LARP as adults, but not that many. I'm from Spain, and I don't know what's the situation where you live. I suppose you live in the US, right?


----------



## vaninskybird (Aug 31, 2022)

zerotohero said:


> There are a few JBs that LARP as adults, but not that many. I'm from Spain, and I don't know what's the situation where you live. I suppose you live in the US, right?


romania bro, i larped as a 17yo but now i want to try the adult version with my real age


----------



## zerotohero (Aug 31, 2022)

vaninskybird said:


> romania bro, i larped as a 17yo but now i want to try the adult version with my real age


If you're still like 20-21, you can LARP as well if you want, but if you want to talk to girls your age, I'd use your real age.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Aug 31, 2022)

waitsyouguysareusinganapp?ithoughtuweretalingaboutfetlife.com


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm noticing comments inappropriately, including JBs in this fetish thread. So that has me wondering, what the fuck? I remember that pedo on Youtube that was caught, arrested, and his life ruined because he was also into that fetish shit involving little girls. 

Here, take a look!









6' 5" Chad with a 7-inch drives 30 hours to meet 13 yr old girl for erotic asphyxiation and sex


So he wanted to strangle the child during sex. A 13-year-old girl! And he droved from NJ to Colorado. Over 30 hours! Non-stop. He was very persistent in JBmaxxing. Also, he showed her his dick compared to a toothbrush thus indicating he was going to severely hurt her as well as strangle her...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Aug 31, 2022)

Degenerate


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Aug 31, 2022)

FetLife is dead where I live, all the accounts are old and not used jfl


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> I've made accounts on this website, used my frauded tinder photos + some shirtless ones, and had absolutely 0 success.
> 
> How do you even get women on there? I went to the local/national pages and it was like 90% men posting there just made me cage.


The amount I slay on there would make you rope faster than readinng 20 Crisick threads in a row 

I am in Chicago so maybe there are a lot of really kinky women there 

Its a GOLDMINE if you dont have bones 

The women are all into chakras and crystals and energy and sexual chaos magick and their severe mental illness makes them *slightly* less chad only


----------



## maxeverything (Aug 31, 2022)

So basically you have to be willing to get pegged? I’m no homophobe, but cmon dude most guys aren’t going to be willing to do that. There’s a reason these women are fucking a subhuman like you, good looking guys that aren’t gay and are down to get pegged are very rare


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

maxeverything said:


> So basically you have to be willing to get pegged? I’m no homophobe, but cmon dude most guys aren’t going to be willing to do that. There’s a reason these women are fucking a subhuman like you, good looking guys that aren’t gay and are down to get pegged are very rare


Keep coping

Being pegged feels amazing and i do usually end up fucking them

Keep chasing after starfish prude religious 5/10 becky While i’m with sexually liberated 6.5/10 confident alternative dominatrixes

This strategy has given me more results than crisick on a 3 day weekend in bucharest


----------



## MoggerGaston (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> The amount I slay on there would make you rope faster than readinng 20 Crisick threads in a row
> 
> I am in Chicago so maybe there are a lot of really kinky women there
> 
> ...


oke so Chicago only. pointless topic

normal cities have 0 ppl on this website


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> oke so Chicago only. pointless topic
> 
> normal cities have 0 ppl on this website


False Gaston

Fet has 6 million members (to be fair most are my alts)


----------



## vaninskybird (Aug 31, 2022)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Leave that site alone. I wouldn't fuck with it. Trust me.


i deleted the account bro


----------



## maxeverything (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> Keep coping
> 
> Being pegged feels amazing and i do usually end up fucking them
> 
> ...


I fuck 6.5s off tinder that are down for most things, the difference is I don’t have to get pegged to do it. Look if you’re into that then do you I’m just saying your advice doesn’t apply to most men


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Aug 31, 2022)

vaninskybird said:


> i deleted the account bro


I was dating a few vaginas that were affiliated with that network. Those women were brought up abused as children. I would never again touch a damaged woman. Their minds are ... *D**---**I**---**S**---T---**U**---R---**B**---E---**D*


----------



## John124 (Aug 31, 2022)

So you meet up with these women and then they pull out a strapon and fuck you with it and then she's like "okay you can fuck me now". Sounds like a larp tbh.


----------



## vaninskybird (Aug 31, 2022)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> I was dating a few vaginas that were affiliated with that network. Those women were brought up abused as children. I would never again touch a damaged woman. Their minds are ... *D**---**I**---**S**---T---**U**---R---**B**---E---**D*


yeah, all i saw was roasties looking for cucks to peg


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> okay I'm going to start posting girls I've gotten with on there (DON'T laugh, some of them are not that good looking but still)
> 
> chick #1: highly dominant. fucked me with a strap on. we had sex a few times. she had a transgender brother who would show up at like 3AM and start blasting "bad bunny" in the apartment. overall good experience. made me call her mommy and eat her ass. fetlife wins again.
> 
> View attachment 1846830


Wtf dude u got fucked


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> It’s called being a Forum Megastar.


Now I see why you're being so cordial with me. You know you're contending with Jamesothy. I can either make or break you on this site son. 

Anyways, you can't be a star boy if nobody can trust what you say is true. They'll all think of the time you convincingly larped as a girl and dismiss everything else you say as rubbish. You'll be like @GripMaxxing with a slightly higher IQ.


----------



## zerotohero (Aug 31, 2022)

Octillionaire said:


> Have you fucked a girl/ gotten an LTR off Yubo?


I sexted with some girls from there, still had their nudes on my phone.


----------



## Preoximerianas (Aug 31, 2022)

I can’t believe I had to leave my hibernation just to say something. But the absolute degeneracy here, I just couldn’t not comment.

Man is getting pegged, pissed on, stuffed in a cage for sex? I’m 5’2 South Asian and i’m not even _that_ desperate 

Damn well hope this is a really funny larp because god damn the planet needs nuclear fire.


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

Preoximerianas said:


> I can’t believe I had to leave my hibernation just to say something. But the absolute degeneracy here, I just couldn’t not comment.
> 
> Man is getting pegged, pissed on, stuffed in a cage for sex? I’m 5’2 South Asian and i’m not even _that_ desperate
> 
> Damn well hope this is a really funny larp because god damn the planet needs nuclear fire.


There isn’t a damn thing funny about it 






If this girl farting in your face and making you drink her piss then do her laundry seems “funny” to you... well laugh it up you little gook with dunning krueger syndrome

I will do whatever it takes to gain PROXIMITY to their pussies and assholes. 

There is something so vulnerable and intimate about a woman letting out her ANIMALISTIC side with you. That is the point of D/s relationships

I’ve seen things which would make you cry yourself to sleep... and i’ve learned so much about female nature in the process


----------



## Preoximerianas (Aug 31, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> There isn’t a damn thing funny about it
> 
> View attachment 1847503
> 
> ...



I’m not hating honestly, the post really highlights the depravity woman and dudes will go through just to get sex. 

On the bright side at least broken woman need love too. So your doing the world a service, truly an icon. 

Took “don’t put your dick in crazy” and said “shit, i love crazy” to a new level


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Aug 31, 2022)

Preoximerianas said:


> I’m not hating honestly, the post really highlights the depravity woman and dudes will go through just to get sex.
> 
> On the bright side at least broken woman need love too. So your doing the world a service, truly an icon.
> 
> Took “don’t put your dick in crazy” and said “shit, i love crazy” to a new level


You do realize I'll be posting on this site for a long time if you ever want to slide into my DM's and get more advice on how to get a domina 

I am so jealous of your height - I'm 6'7'' and it makes it harder because some dominatrixes specifically say they want a super short asian to boss around. it's practically a fetish

I'm seething with rage right now I'm not a 5'2'' gook to get my Scott pilgrim discord kitty bossy alt girlfriend with a choker


----------



## Gluteus (Aug 31, 2022)

Meh, the typical female users are introverted BBWs (frequently listing mental health problems in their profile) who are into being absolutely and utterly dominated sexually. If that's your thing and you're decent looking you can get a few lays a year.


----------



## Meteor21 (Sep 1, 2022)

You're asking God to forgive a lot, OP, you're gonna have to pay the church millions.


----------



## Magical Apple (Sep 1, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> hey everyone, I'm back again with a Fetlife thread
> 
> Some of you don't know about this website but it's like Facebook for kinky people and it's fully geared towards hooking up
> 
> ...


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 1, 2022)

Meteor21 said:


> You're asking God to forgive a lot, OP, you're gonna have to pay the church millions.


It’s better to be a King in hell than a servant in Heaven


----------



## Meteor21 (Sep 1, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> It’s better to be a King in hell than a servant in Heaven


You'll get pegged in hell too lol


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 1, 2022)

Meteor21 said:


> You'll get pegged in hell too lol


Watch yourself Meteor 

There’s a new sheriff in town on this forum and you do not want to be on my bad side


----------



## MoggerGaston (Sep 1, 2022)

Gluteus said:


> Meh, the typical female users are introverted BBWs (frequently listing mental health problems in their profile) who are into being absolutely and utterly dominated sexually. If that's your thing and you're decent looking you can get a few lays a year.


I drew the same conclusion.

It's 90% male website. The 10% women are usually old and ugly/fat. And 90% of the time these women will be hardcore submissive. Not the dominant kind that OP talks about. Seems like a larp topic.


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 1, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> I drew the same conclusion.
> 
> It's 90% male website. The 10% women are usually old and ugly/fat. And 90% of the time these women will be hardcore submissive. Not the dominant kind that OP talks about. Seems like a larp topic.


Don’t you dare talk about submissive BBW’s in my presence 

That is a really sore subject for me


----------



## wollet2 (Sep 1, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> guys I am NOT joking about this
> 
> I've slayed over 15 girls on this website and I don't even have bones


Nah you have no life there as a small dick haver. Only as a cuckold to hot girls or sub to trully weird women. You have a horsedick thats why

Unbelievably brutal site


----------



## wollet2 (Sep 1, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> I drew the same conclusion.
> 
> It's 90% male website. The 10% women are usually old and ugly/fat. And 90% of the time these women will be hardcore submissive. Not the dominant kind that OP talks about. Seems like a larp topic.


Yea ive been there the hot girls are all size queens and showing their ltr with 8x6 normies. Fucking lol at this life


----------



## wollet2 (Sep 1, 2022)

Gluteus said:


> Meh, the typical female users are introverted BBWs (frequently listing mental health problems in their profile) who are into being absolutely and utterly dominated sexually. If that's your thing and you're decent looking you can get a few lays a year.


Nah most women there are hot asf. Probably just my country thing. No bbws jusf busty thick women if any bbws theyre like sofia rose. And many petite girls. Literally only for 8x6 sex addict normies feminists


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 1, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> Nah you have no life there as a small dick haver. Only as a cuckold to hot girls or sub to trully weird women. You have a horsedick thats why
> 
> Unbelievably brutal site


How dare you. I have an incredibly thin 6.5 inch penis on a HUMID day. On a VERY humid day.


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Sep 1, 2022)

My boss was telling me about this site, he’s into all the BDSM shit, he was in a foursome with 3 women, they had him in a cage? And I blanked out as he kept talking just going “what the fuck” in my head. He’s a bald middle aged 5’7 skinny fat white dude.


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 1, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> My boss was telling me about this site, he’s into all the BDSM shit, he was in a foursome with 3 women, they had him in a cage? And I blanked out as he kept talking just going “what the fuck” in my head. He’s a bald middle aged 5’7 skinny fat white dude.


dude THIS is what I was talking about 

god damn you put a smile on my face, the only person to back me up 

fetlife is the ONLY site on the internet where an ugly fat guy could randomly be with THREE naked women


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Sep 1, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> dude THIS is what I was talking about
> 
> god damn you put a smile on my face, the only person to back me up
> 
> fetlife is the ONLY site on the internet where an ugly fat guy could randomly be with THREE naked women


It’s only for eccentric people like you and my boss, way too strange for 99% of the forum.

I mean good ascension for you guys, he met his wife thru these BDSM communities


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 1, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> It’s only for eccentric people like you and my boss, way too strange for 99% of the forum.
> 
> I mean good ascension for you guys, he met his wife thru these BDSM communities


Fucking brutally accurate observation 

I sometimes forget guys on here are HIGHLY insecure 19 year old curries with agarophobia whose day is spent playing "New Earth" and quora searching "am I a sociopath?" 

It takes a low inhibition psychotic 29 year old like myself and apparently your sex offender submissive boss to actually SHOW up in person at the munches, at the dungeons, at the weird apartments - and really be OUT here making moves 

the one thing I find funny about these communities is they are actually kind of small... so if you piss off some dominant women you will run into them at Friday Femdom night.... this one girl cried in my arms and said she got "blackballed" from the local BDSM community once. jfl


----------



## currylightskin (Sep 1, 2022)

Yakhi are you the og whalesareblue 😀😀😎😎😎🤙🤙🤙🚬🙏?


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 1, 2022)

currylightskin said:


> Yakhi are you the og whalesareblue 😀😀😎😎😎🤙🤙🤙🚬🙏?


----------



## height (Sep 1, 2022)

I made account but rn i´m not gonna pursue anything. maybe minors. but the bitches on there are just fucktoys.


----------



## CFW432 (Sep 1, 2022)

I don't want to get pegged


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 1, 2022)

CFW432 said:


> I don't want to get pegged


I'm sorry but you have to


----------



## CFW432 (Sep 1, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> I'm sorry but you have to


Which role doesn't lead me to getting pegged?


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 1, 2022)

CFW432 said:


> Which role doesn't lead me to getting pegged?


You could be a dominant. Most women on there are in fact HIGHLY submissive 

Those women will be your absolute slaves too 

I'm talking like, you can tie them up in your bathroom and just shit in their faces 

that level of slavery some of them want 

imagine the dopamine of a long posting session on here and then you drink a white monster energy and just shit in a girls face... taking full revenge on all the women of the world who denied you. dopamine nuclear explosion tbh


----------



## CFW432 (Sep 1, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> You could be a dominant. Most women on there are in fact HIGHLY submissive
> 
> Those women will be your absolute slaves too
> 
> ...


These are my bdsm results apparently, I'm the most boring nigga on the planet and i wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 1, 2022)

CFW432 said:


> These are my bdsm results apparently, I'm the most boring nigga on the planet and i wouldn't have it any other way.


Being a switch is life on GODMODE 

It opens up all your options

you can dominate AND get dominated 

life on developer mode with all the cheats enabled


----------



## CFW432 (Sep 1, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> Being a switch is life on GODMODE
> 
> It opens up all your options
> 
> ...


Eh I think you are taking the word "dominating/domination" a little too far  I don't want to really be dominated tbh at all.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Sep 1, 2022)

In your personal experince, how many of your options would have been closed if you weren't open to getting your ass raped?


----------



## Mako (Sep 1, 2022)

I went on there, didnt get any messages


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 1, 2022)

Mako said:


> I went on there, didnt get any messages


You are my good little subby boy

Now get on all fours before I get mad and bark like a dog


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Beastimmung (Sep 3, 2022)

Problem is I want to get pissed in the face but not fucked in the ass fml


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 3, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> Problem is I want to get pissed in the face but not fucked in the ass fml


That is something called Watersports or Golden Showers

Fortunately for you I run a 10,000+ member group on Fetlife dedicated to watersports


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 6, 2022)

Just made an account. Been messaging so many women on fetlife rn jfl. Tried to be respectful as they want on fetlife and sent my face in the message (I get rated good by people here), so hopefully I can ascend. Do dommes prefer good looking and fit subs like women do? So many subhuman men on there jfl


----------



## The_God (Sep 6, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> fucked me with a strap on


----------



## The_God (Sep 6, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> That's why I wear a mask made of my shirt every time I fap with girls on discord (could be a tranny or fake somehow idk). Once I had an Indian scammer dox me because didn't pay 1000$ after he had vids of me playing helicopter with my dick + face in it. So I deleted all my social media and now I just meet ppl irl and use this as only online social platform.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 6, 2022)

The_God said:


>



Wtf that nigga eating shit from the toilet??


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 6, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Just made an account. Been messaging so many women on fetlife rn jfl. Tried to be respectful as they want on fetlife and sent my face in the message (I get rated good by people here), so hopefully I can ascend. Do dommes prefer good looking and fit subs like women do? So many subhuman men on there jfl


Oh yea they love good looking guys

We have NO competition on fet every guy looks like a bloated MakinIthappen or a butt naked Nukeneal


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 6, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Wtf that nigga eating shit from the toilet??


That was actually me


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Sep 6, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> guys I am NOT joking about this
> 
> I've slayed over 15 girls on this website and I don't even have bones


15 in 10 years isn’t that much. Was always told not to stick my dick in crazy too


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Sep 6, 2022)

I got some milf on fet life that wants me to fuck her in front of her husband, also have a nurse that wants me to tie her up and fuck her, and a woman who’s the mother of a girl I went to school with. Haven’t fucked anyone from fet yet tho but I haven’t tried meeting up yet, it’s def a great way to get laid tho, but probably a great way to get diseases too


----------



## height (Sep 6, 2022)

@AchooWhalesAreBlue would girl from there let me live with her?


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 7, 2022)

height said:


> @AchooWhalesAreBlue would girl from there let me live with her?


Oh yea there are many women you can live with

Most will require you to live there in a maid outfit and be a full consumption human toilet though


----------



## height (Sep 16, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> Oh yea there are many women you can live with
> 
> Most will require you to live there in a maid outfit and be a full consumption human toilet though


Nigga how does this website work


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 16, 2022)

height said:


> Nigga how does this website work


What are you having trouble with? How to find women?


----------



## height (Sep 16, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> What are you having trouble with? How to find women?


Idk i am low functioning. How do you interact with people


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Sep 16, 2022)

height said:


> Idk i am low functioning. How do you interact with people


You can just message them honestly. Make sure it is women from your area we don't do no imaginary GF's homie


----------



## pardocel (Dec 8, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> hey everyone, I'm back again with a Fetlife thread
> 
> Some of you don't know about this website but it's like Facebook for kinky people and it's fully geared towards hooking up
> 
> ...


they're all trannies innit
edit: holy fuck that website's degenerate af.


----------



## HimmyButler (Dec 8, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> You can just message them honestly. Make sure it is women from your area we don't do no imaginary GF's homie


Will you still be on this site in like 6 months> I am gonna be fully softmaxxed by then and home for college so I can drive myself. I am willing to do anything as long as I don't get ass fucked or shit on.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Dec 8, 2022)

TUSSELEIF said:


> Just made an account. Been messaging so many women on fetlife rn jfl. Tried to be respectful as they want on fetlife and sent my face in the message (I get rated good by people here), so hopefully I can ascend. Do dommes prefer good looking and fit subs like women do? So many subhuman men on there jfl


did you ascend?


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 8, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> did you ascend?


No, got no replies back. And I can’t be arsed to get into the "community" either

It’s weird tho, I see so many subhumans on there with play partners, it’s weird I got absolutely no reply


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 8, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> Problem is I want to get pissed in the face but not fucked in the ass fml


Can't have the cake and eat it as well. You have no other option; the only way to get a golden shower is by getting pegged.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm a 26 year old curry virgin with a jew nose and bug eyes, I'm probably too ugly even for that site.


----------



## Paroxysm (Dec 8, 2022)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> I'm 6'7'' skinny white guy with an ugly face and big nose


first you give hope to the incels in this forum then you claim that you're very tall and white

a timeless PSL classic


----------



## vaninskybird (Dec 8, 2022)

The_God said:


>



*WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK, IF THIS IS THE AVERAGE MAN WHEN HE'S ALONE, THEN I'M BEGINNING TO UNDERSTAND WOMEN AND THEIR "HIGH" STANDARDS*


----------



## Beastimmung (Dec 8, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I'm a 26 year old curry virgin with a jew nose and bug eyes, I'm probably too ugly even for that site.


You could be the slave that only serves her but gets nothing return jfl

OP mentioned in another thread that one of his goddesses had such a indian subhuman slave


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 8, 2022)

to degen for me


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 8, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> You could be the slave that only serves her but gets nothing return jfl
> 
> OP mentioned in another thread that one of his goddesses had such a indian subhuman slave


I am willing to bet the Indian guy looked a lot better than me.


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Dec 8, 2022)

tbh this is quite funny and entertaining thread but many niggas here are just boring and ruined it


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 8, 2022)

The_God said:


>



How to download this? I can't


----------



## ihatereddit (Dec 8, 2022)

Brutal how most people have their first sex with a 16yo virgin while we inkwells need to get pegged and shit on jfl its joever


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Dec 9, 2022)

ihatereddit said:


> Brutal how most people have their first sex with a 16yo virgin while we inkwells need to get pegged and shit on jfl its joever


Getting pegged is a privilege 

I have a domme from FetLife that cuts my hair and a domme from FetLife i'm currently dating 

When the domme cuts my hair it's $50 and I have to give her a $50 tip - brutal. Then she makes he clean up her hair studio and eat her pussy and drink her piss. It's like a private studio. It feels really good to help an independent woman who is running her own business. 

My newest domme is 24 and FORCES me to eat her ass, buy her tacos, get her nails done. It is a really hard life but i'm managing well under all the stress honestly. I picked her up from the airport the other day and she made me get in the backseat and then BRUTALLY grinded her ass on my face in some abandoned parking lot near the airport. I could tell she hadn't really wiped that well. Then we went to McDonalds and she made me start finger fucking her in the drive-thru lane. 

Then she told me "you'd be a lot hotter if you had a different nose" and she held up her hands as if she was trying to look at my face while blocking out my nose. 

Guys... being a slave is really hard work.


----------



## AchooWhalesAreBlue (Dec 9, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I am willing to bet the Indian guy looked a lot better than me.


He was one of the most abominable curries i've ever seen in my 30 years on this earth.

He looked like he wouldn't even be cast as an extra in SlumDog Millionaire on the train scene where there were 500 of the poorest and most destitute curries. 

But she was SO proud of him since he was trained in hospitality and worked at hotels. She always bragged to me about how he had such a KEEN eye for service and domestic slavery. 

By the time i'd get there he'd have her laundry done, my laundry done (I was a higher status slave than him), all the dishes done. He would make me special meals for my birthday and worship my feet along with hers. 

Sometimes I would even kick him in the face for fun. 

Pranav will always have a special place in my heart


----------



## breedme (Dec 9, 2022)

I’ve been crying laughing for a half hour reading this thread holy shit


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 4, 2023)

AchooWhalesAreBlue said:


> View attachment 1846911
> 
> 
> one of the hottest girls I got with on there
> ...


All women are submissive deep down. Even submissive men are dominant deep down. It's the truth even if some people would deny it. Trauma and experience can change that but deep down men are dominant and women are submissive.


----------



## OnSomeSpectrum (Jan 4, 2023)

You see some horror stories on fetlife guys who are 6 out of 10 fucking 4 out of 10 horse faces this is cringe


----------

